# Aszfaltrajzok



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 1)

Mindig szivesen nézegetem az interneten, az elém kerülő aszfaltrajzokat. Jó lenne a valóságban is látni, de így is lenyűgözőek a művészek munkái  
Ide tettem párat, és másoktól is szivesen venném, ha megosztaná a kedvenceit.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 2)

3D - aszfaltrajz​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 3)

-​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 3)

-​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 3)

-​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 6)

Johnnie Walker -Cola


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 7)

-​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 7)

-​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 7)

*Edgar Mueller- Street Art*

Edgar Mueller- Street Art


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 10)

Egy kis mitológia ?!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 13)

*Lepkeháton...*



 
.​


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 13)

*Víz*

Vizesek...


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 15)

Azért teszem fel a képet, h legyen mihez viszonyítani a fentit 
Igazán mesteri ahogy a "vízben tükrözödik" az eredeti épület!


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 18)

*Ha igazi lenne ...*


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 18)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 19)

Vízben, Földön...


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 20)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 21)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 22)

.​


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Március 22)




----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Március 22)




----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Március 22)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 24)

​


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 24)

A fenti, középső kép hihetetlen! Ez tényleg rajzolva van?! Mesteri!


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 26)

*Kezdőknek *


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 27)

xxxx


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 27)

xxxxx


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Március 30)

xxxx


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Április 3)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 3)

ccc


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Április 7)

*Jó sok mosogatnivaló beleférne *


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 9)

.​


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Április 14)

Fekvőrendőr helyett használható


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Április 14)

Még rajznak is sok


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Április 14)

Julian Beever és rajzai:


----------



## Hildegard (2010 Április 14)




----------



## Hildegard (2010 Április 14)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Április 22)




----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Április 24)




----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Április 24)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 24)

cccc


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Április 24)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Április 26)

ccc


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Május 1)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Május 1)




----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 1)

ccccc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 3)

*Kurt Wenner*

ccc


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 6)

*Kurt Wenner*

vvv


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2010 Május 6)

xxx


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Május 22)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Május 22)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Június 11)

*"padlórajz"*


----------



## edios (2010 Június 11)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Június 20)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Június 28)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Július 23)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Július 23)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 November 7)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 November 7)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Január 12)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Január 12)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Január 17)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Február 14)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Február 14)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Február 28)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Február 28)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Április 24)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Június 12)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Június 12)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Padlórajz *


----------



## Lipi66 (2011 Október 15)

*Téli "padlókép"*


----------



## Lipi66 (2011 December 22)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 December 22)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 December 22)




----------



## Lipi66 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Lipi66 (2012 Február 4)




----------



## Lipi66 (2012 Február 4)




----------



## kovacss (2012 Február 26)




----------



## kovacss (2012 Február 26)




----------



## kovacss (2012 Február 26)




----------



## Lipi66 (2012 Június 17)




----------



## Lipi66 (2012 Június 17)




----------



## plecsni (2012 Július 12)

Megdöbbentő, hol vannak gyűjteményben ilyen rajzok?


----------



## rácsodálkozó (2012 Július 30)

Mekkora ötlet!!!
És mennyire ügyesek!!!


----------



## Lipi66 (2013 Július 12)




----------



## Lipi66 (2013 Július 12)




----------

